# YAY!!!



## ratlover122 (Jan 28, 2007)

I am happy to announce that tomorrow I may be getting another rat!    I want to get 2 but my parents dont believe i can take care of 2, so i will have to prove myself, and keep pushing them! I mean, who wants a depressed rattie?


----------



## JustAnotherRatLuver123456 (Jan 28, 2007)

Um... yeah about that, a rat CAN live on it's own with plenty of human contact, you know. I got this out of a magazine.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

JustAnotherRatLuver123456 said:


> Um... yeah about that, a rat CAN live on it's own with plenty of human contact, you know. I got this out of a magazine.


Kid, don't believe every word you read out of a magazine.

A rat MAY be able to live off human attention alone, but what about at night. Rats are nocturnal, and will get bored easily by themselves late at night.

Trust me, you will have a MUCH happier rat if they have another of their kind to play with. It's just basic rat knowledge that everyone should know.



(Sorry if you get offended, but I was very irked by that statement)


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree, I don't know what my little girls would do without each other at night. Just because they CAN live without, doesn't mean they should. Rats love to be around each other.


----------



## ratlover122 (Jan 28, 2007)

ok, so here's the deal. sadly, I haven't gotten a rat yet, the pet store was waiting for a new shipment to come in.( I know breeders are better, but my parents don't want to go to one, and they wont listen to me.) The rats are going to be out on the floor on saturday, and the people let us look at them, and I already have one all picked out! It's a female, and she has a little black patch over her eye, a black stipre about 1/4 the way down her back, and her butt i nearly all black. Other then that, she's compeletly white!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

That's called mismarked black hooded.

I had a blue hooded before, she was gorgeous.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

you do realize that we will require pictures of this new baby (and a name and pictures of the other rat with name) once you get her home and all, right?


----------



## ratlover122 (Jan 28, 2007)

yes i know and I now officially have her, i will get pics up as soon as i can. So i ended up not getting the rat i described because well she wasnt a rat, the lady lied to us and told us she was a rat when she was really a mouse. So we went to another place and got a rat. She is coffee colored and her name is well, Coffee. Post pics as soon as I can.By the way, how do i post pictures? :?


----------

